# Spanglish



## StevenM

Hi all,

Me and my two flatmates, Callum (and Callum), will be moving to Spain following our final year at university here in the UK after this summer. 

We are keen to get an insight into the world of 'Spanglish'. We have a short questionnaire (either in Spanish or English, whichever you feel most comfortable with) to help us gain some data. This information will greatly help us with a project which we are carrying out as a part of our final year.

The survey will take approx. 1 minute to complete. Please take this short time to complete and help some fellow expat-to-be's out!

Survey: https://hass.eu.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_6fm4RD7DgTn8MoB

Un saludo,
Steven, Callum and Callum.


----------

